# Loads for 416 Taylor(alliant powder only please)



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm looking for new loads with alliant powders for my 416 Taylor.Here in Australia the powder we are getting is not the same,we have had to drop our max loads by 5% to be safe(25-06 100gr RE 22 old max 59grs/new max 56 grs).If anyone can help with a safe max load from a manual/handload it would be greatly appreciated.(bullets are too expensive here to do lots of testing)
Thanks in advance.
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

There is data in A-Square's manual ("Any Shot You Want"). 
Reloader 15: 70.5grs to 75grs. with a 400gr. bullet. This data is some years old now; I don't know that it will apply to the "new" propellants that you are dealing with. It was all I could find for Alliant.
Pete


----------

